

Palo Alto Idea Den - Office Space for Scrappy Startups - silvia77

Were looking for companies that want to open up shop into the Palo Alto Ideal Den.<p>Early stage startups are usually precious on resources and to survive in this market you have to be scrappy. However having a space in Silicon Valley to gain solid traction for your app, product, or service is very expensive endeavor.<p>The solution is the Palo Alto Idea Den (PAID) - a lair that harbors inception of startups and ideas behind them. The Den cost is $150 per person / month (just a bit more than a typical iPhone bill), and we provide you with a cozy work space equipped with WIFI, Printer, Fax, Power Cords, Conference Room, Pool, and Kitchen. The Palo Alto Idea Den is a place for the really scrappy who want to get there start in Silicon Valley with the lowest cost possible. Email me if you are interested in learning more and getting a Tour of the Palo Alto Idea Den at, chris.r.mccann [at] gmail.com<p>List of Amenities include:
- WIFI
- Printer
- Fax
- Power Cords
- Conference Room
- Pool
- Kitchen
- Possibly a Secretary
======
dannyr
This is pretty interesting. There are a lot of these in SF but not outside of
the city.

Can you post pictures?

If any of you guys want something in the Peninsula, you can take a look at
HackerDojo: <http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/>

------
subyt
Pretty cool idea. Too bad you guys aren't on the East Bay.

